# HOWTO: Build luminocity in your home directory.

## pussi

HOWTO: Build luminocity in your home directory.

DISCLAIMER: Luminocity is not intended to turn into a real world window/compositing manager. Instead, its a technology test bed. Don't expect Luminocity to have the frills and smarts you'd expect from a normal window manager. You'll need hardware GL acceleration enabled to have wobbly windows work, though you can try the other bits of luminocity without it. The author of this howto is not responsible for any damages caused by following this guide or by using luminocity.

Introduction.

Luminocity is OpenGL based window/compositing manager. It has this "wobbly windows" effect that makes windows wobble when moved and has also fast transluency effect.

Screenshot here.

Some videos and more info here.

Installation.

This howto is mostly copied from http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/luminocity/README.jhbuild?view=markup.

Suggestions and constructive criticism are naturally welcome. :)

We're going to use cvs here so if you don't already have it, emerge it first:

```
emerge cvs
```

Then you might want to create a new directory to keep your home directory in better order :)

```
mkdir luminocity

cd luminocity/
```

Next, check out and install jhbuild from GNOME CVS:

```
cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome get jhbuild

cd jhbuild/

make

make install
```

Then, copy luminocity.modules from GNOME CVS into your jhbuild/modulesets/ directory.

```
cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome get luminocity/luminocity.modules

cp luminocity/luminocity.modules modulesets/
```

Next create a jhbuildrc file in ~/luminocity directory. In this example we use ~/luminocity/jhbuildrc-luminocity:

```
import os

moduleset = 'luminocity'

modules= [ 'luminocity' ]

cvsroot = ':pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome'

checkoutroot = '/home/user/luminocity/src/luminocity/'

prefix = '/home/user/luminocity/opt/luminocity'

autogenargs='--enable-maintainer-mode --disable-static'

os.environ['INSTALL'] = os.path.join(os.environ['HOME'], 'bin', 'install-check')
```

You will need to modify 'checkoutroot' and 'prefix' as appropriate. Remeber that you must have write priviligies to both of them.

Then create the directories:

```
mkdir ~/luminocity/src/

mkdir ~/luminocity/opt/
```

Then run jhbuild to build luminocity.  Unfortunately, X doesn't build with automake-1.9 so we need to tell autoreconf to use automake-1.7.

```
export AUTOMAKE=automake-1.7

export ACLOCAL=aclocal-1.7

~/bin/jhbuild -f ~/luminocity/jhbuildrc-luminocity build xserver luminocity
```

Now make sure the last line after finishing says *** success *** [24/24]

Once done, you'll need to get a shell with correct environment variables setup by running:

```
~/bin/jhbuild -f ~/luminocity/jhbuildrc-luminocity shell
```

Remember that you'll need to run this every time you want to play with luminocity. :)

Then, you can run luminocity by doing:

```
cd ../src/

Xfake :1 -ac &

DISPLAY=:1 xterm &

luminocity :1
```

Tips.

If you want to change the window size, start Xfake with:Xfake -screen <width>x<height*number_of_workspaces>x<bpp>

It's also a good thing to add "-nolisten tcp" to Xfake arguments to improve safety.

For example, this would make luminocity to open in 1024x768 window when using 4 workspaces:

```
Xfake -ac -nolisten tcp -screen 1024x3072x32 :1 &
```

You can change the number of workspaces by starting luminocity with  "-d <number_of_workspaces>" argument.

It's also possible to add background image to luminocity by simply adding background path after luminocity start command.

```
luminocity :1 -d 4 /path/to/background
```

If you having difficulties with moving windows, try holding the windows key when moving.

Useful links:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313388.htmlLast edited by pussi on Thu Jun 02, 2005 7:13 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## vrln

Nice guide, thanks alot :)

Managed to get it running with this guide - it's obviously nothing noone can use yet but it's a nice tech toy. Adding -nolisten tcp to the Xfake arguments would be useful - by default the X port will be open otherwise.

----------

## posthuman_5

thanks a lot man..this howto ROCKS  :Very Happy: 

edit1: i took these screenshots http://www.celdaescolar.com/luminocity.zip

EDIT:2 Fixed the link

----------

## Steffen

I got it running, but in a very strange way. An unresizeable window is displayed. I can type into the xterm, but clicking with my mouse does not have an effect (except for clicking in the lower right corner). Look at the screenshot: http://www.steffenweber.net/files/lumincity.png

----------

## iverson0881

Hmm I'm getting the same problem as above. I am passing the -screen option but what I noticed is that it stays the same height size no matter what, which is shown in the pic in the above poster's screenshot but if i pass 1280x1024 vs 1024x768 it gets wider but height doesn't make a difference.

----------

## siti

You need to 4x the height because there are 4 workspaces.  Or you could set it to only 1 workspace.

Also you can move windows around when holding down the windows key.

----------

## Aapzak

I'm sry to say I have errors, since I'm reading it's not useable yet, I'm giving up. I encountered an error I read about earlier on the forums, but their solution was not mine.

```
make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/user/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive/epson'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/user/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/user/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

*** error during stage build of xserver: could not build module *** [17/24]

```

Their solution was to make a symlink like thisone:

```
sudo ln -sf /home/user/luminocity/opt/luminocity/lib/libXdamage.so.0 /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.0

sudo ln -sf /home/user/luminocity/opt/luminocity/lib/libXfixes.so.0 /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.0

```

Did not work for me.

----------

## BillyBreen

Anyone gotten this to work on the amd64 arch?  I can't get it to build in the 64 bit environment, but if I chroot into 32 bit, I can build it but can't run it.

----------

## pussi

Aapzak:

this post might have solution for your problem:

```
emerge linux26-headers glibc
```

and try again :)

----------

## iverson0881

 *siti wrote:*   

> You need to 4x the height because there are 4 workspaces.  Or you could set it to only 1 workspace.
> 
> Also you can move windows around when holding down the windows key.

 

Thanks this did it for me. I also see that pussi (i can't keep a straight face calling someone that) updated his/her post

----------

## flipy

 *BillyBreen wrote:*   

> Anyone gotten this to work on the amd64 arch?  I can't get it to build in the 64 bit environment, but if I chroot into 32 bit, I can build it but can't run it.

 

you can hack the file.h to just handle amd64 plataform... I've did it but Xfake was missing (everything else installed correctly)

----------

## asiobob

When I run ~/bin/jhbuild -f ~/luminocity/jhbuildrc-luminocity build xserver luminocity

I get this?

Is this config related or is the server just busy?

```
 ~/bin/jhbuild -f ~/luminocity/jhbuildrc-luminocity build xserver luminocity

*** Checking out XExtensions *** [1/24]

cvs -z3 -q -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xlibs checkout -P -A XExtensions

cvs [checkout aborted]: connect to cvs.freedesktop.org(131.252.208.82):2401 failed: Connection refused

*** error during stage checkout of XExtensions: could not update module *** [1/24]

  [1] rerun stage checkout

  [2] ignore error and continue to configure

  [3] give up on module

  [4] start shell

  [5] go to stage force_checkout

```

----------

## uman

asio_bob, I'm getting the same error.

----------

## pussi

I just tried it and got the same error too so the server is probably down. :(

----------

## lcj

 *Steffen wrote:*   

> I got it running, but in a very strange way. An unresizeable window is displayed. I can type into the xterm, but clicking with my mouse does not have an effect (except for clicking in the lower right corner). Look at the screenshot: http://www.steffenweber.net/files/lumincity.png

 

If you still have the the problem, even with 4*YRES, remeber to delete /tmp/X1-lock, if you killed luminocity with CTRL+C

----------

## grzewho

 *pussi wrote:*   

> I just tried it and got the same error too so the server is probably down. 

 same here, it connects but says access denied. does anyone have a tarball with the modules ?

----------

## gatiba

Same problem here  :Sad: 

----------

## episode96

The server seems to be up again.

----------

## gatiba

 *episode96 wrote:*   

> The server seems to be up again.

 

Great!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IVIikko

Looks great!

----------

## Priyantha Bleeker

 *flipy wrote:*   

>  *BillyBreen wrote:*   Anyone gotten this to work on the amd64 arch?  I can't get it to build in the 64 bit environment, but if I chroot into 32 bit, I can build it but can't run it. 
> 
> you can hack the file.h to just handle amd64 plataform... I've did it but Xfake was missing (everything else installed correctly)

 

Where can I find the file "file.h" ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## asiobob

I've got it installed.

It;s quite impressive. I can see the Linux desktop jumping ahead in the next few years. With GTK having Cario and stuff like this!

----------

## asiobob

where can I find other options for luminocity?

----------

## broeman

I got an typical old amd64-error:

```

fb.h:66:2: #error "GLYPHPADBYTES must be 4"

fb.h:69:2: #error "GETLEFTBITS_ALIGNMENT must be 1" 

```

the solution is to go into shell and change include/servermd.h:

```

#if defined(__AMD64__) || defined(AMD64)

```

to:

```

#if defined(__AMD64__) || defined(AMD64) || defined(x86_64) || defined(__x86_64__)

```

and continue with rerun stage build.

but I cannot get through this though:

(luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive/vesa)

```

vm86.h:116: error: field `vms' has incomplete type 

```

which is pretty important, because I guess I have to use the vesa-driver.

or is there a better way to compile under amd64? I use 2005.0 multilib (upgraded)

----------

## flipy

 *broeman wrote:*   

> I got an typical old amd64-error:
> 
> ```
> 
> fb.h:66:2: #error "GLYPHPADBYTES must be 4"
> ...

 

having the same error here, and looking at vm86.h doesn't give any hint...

----------

## steelrose

i get the following error: 

```
*** Building xserver *** [17/24]

make

Making all in include

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/include'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/include'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/include'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/include'

Making all in dix

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix'

Making all in fb

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/fb'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/fb'

Making all in mi

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/mi'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/mi'

Making all in Xext

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/Xext'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/Xext'

Making all in miext

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext'

Making all in damage

make[2]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext/damage'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext/damage'

Making all in shadow

make[2]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext/shadow'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext/shadow'

make[2]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext'

Making all in os

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/os'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/os'

Making all in randr

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/randr'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/randr'

Making all in render

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/render'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/render'

Making all in xfixes

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/xfixes'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/xfixes'

Making all in damageext

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/damageext'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/damageext'

Making all in record

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/record'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/record'

Making all in composite

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/composite'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/composite'

Making all in hw

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw'

Making all in kdrive

make[2]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive'

Making all in src

make[3]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive/src'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive/src'

Making all in linux

make[3]: Entering directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive/linux'

if gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../hw/kdrive/src -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../miext/shadow -I../../../Xext -I../../../record -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../xfixes -I../../../damageext -I../../../composite                       -I../../../fb -I../../../mi -I../../../hw/kdrive/linux -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes      -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations     -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -I/root/luminocity/opt/luminocity/include -I/root/luminocity/opt/luminocity/include/X11/fonts -I/root/luminocity/opt/luminocity/include/X11/Xtrans   -D_BSD_SOURCE -I../../../include -I../../../Xext    -g -O2 -MT evdev.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/evdev.Tpo" \

  -c -o evdev.o `test -f 'evdev.c' || echo './'`evdev.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo" ".deps/evdev.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

evdev.c:62: error: field `absinfo' has incomplete type

evdev.c: In function `EvdevRead':

evdev.c:119: error: `EV_SYN' undeclared (first use in this function)

evdev.c:119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

evdev.c:119: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [evdev.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive/linux'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

*** error during stage build of xserver: could not build module *** [17/24]

  [1] rerun stage build

  [2] ignore error and continue to install

  [3] give up on module

  [4] start shell

  [5] go to stage force_checkout

  [6] go to stage configure

choice:

```

any help to solve it?

----------

## steelrose

pls ignore my previous post.i just saw the solution with linux-headers and glibc which solved my problem.now luminocity compiled fine

----------

## schrepfler

I'm getting these errors:

first this on Xfake :1 -ac &

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/elvira:1

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

 and then 

./luminocity: error while loading shared libraries: libXdamage.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

on /luminocity :1

any suggestions?

----------

## Boba

luminocity builds on my ~amd64 system, but i can't get it to run:

DISPLAY=:1 xterm &

[2] 32565

X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  55 (X_CreateGC)

  Value in failed request:  0x20000c

  Serial number of failed request:  26

  Current serial number in output stream:  28

[2]+  Exit 1                  DISPLAY=:1 xterm

-------------

luminocity :1

X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  2 (X_ChangeWindowAttributes)

  Value in failed request:  0x20000

  Serial number of failed request:  16

  Current serial number in output stream:  20

 :Confused: 

----------

## Xamindar

This looks cool.  I'll have to try it when I get home.

----------

## chris_r

Is it possible to run this fullscreen?

----------

## coling

Hi All.

Firstly I'm not a Gentoo'er (maybe I will be some day....) I'm using x86_64 Mandriva 10.2 at the mo and I have the exact same problem as Boba. I was able to build a 32 bit version with little trouble using "lunux32 jhbuild xxxxx" etc.  As I didn't have a 32 bit version of glib installed I had to jhbuild glib/gtk etc. too. I had to go through a few hoops to get everything compiled including a couple of simple patches to configure.in to make some of the packages realise the others existed (Pango Xft was one - had to force it to see the X11 stuff, same problem for another package but can't remember which one of hand, but was really easy to patch up the configure.in in each case.)

Regardless, there does seem to be errors on x86_64 so it should be fixed... I've added some comments to the Luminocity wiki page relating to issues with x86_64 so others don't get tripped up.

chris_r: luminocity --help  :Wink:  ..... try passing the -f option, and also the -u option..... don't close the last terminal tho' otherwise I'm not sure how you can quit luminocity in fs mode without calling "killall luminocity" from a term!! Fortunatly mine crashes when I move my mouse scoll wheel so that's one method but obviously it shouldn't do that!    Oooh I never actually tried alt-tabbing out.. wonder if that rather obvious ploy would work...... 

Hope this helps

Col

----------

## mallchin

Just come across this. Glad something is there to rival Longhorn's new wobbly windows too  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## G|N|

works really well!

but i don't think that the transparency is a good thing for playing movies and you can drag your programs outside the bounds of luminocity, wich is very anoying.

screenshot

----------

## mallchin

So is it usable or just a toy?

----------

## mallchin

 *Boba wrote:*   

> luminocity builds on my ~amd64 system, but i can't get it to run:
> 
> DISPLAY=:1 xterm &
> 
> [2] 32565
> ...

 

Same same  :Sad: 

----------

## brot

Seems the X server makes problems here...

 *Quote:*   

> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
> 
>   Major opcode of failed request:  118 (X_SetModifierMapping)
> 
>   Value in failed request:  0xff
> ...

 

But when i open nothing, the luminocity window opens... strange  :Confused: 

----------

## cerebro84

configure: error: Package requirements (randrproto renderproto fixesproto damageproto xextproto xfont xproto xtrans xau compositeproto resourceproto recordproto xdmcp xdmcp) were not met.

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively you may set the XSERVER_CFLAGS and XSERVER_LIBS environment variables

to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for

more details.

*** error during stage configure of xserver: could not configure module *** [17/24]

----------

## cerebro84

Well, my fault, i was just missing some of these packages  :Smile: 

Thanks config.log..

----------

## rel

 *cerebro84 wrote:*   

> Well, my fault, i was just missing some of these packages 
> 
> Thanks config.log..

 

What config.log? Just had the same thing.

Skipped the module.

----------

## Q-collective

Indeed, same error here, no config.log

----------

## mallchin

There should be several config.logs, you'll want the one in the xserver directory.

These are the packages I unmasked/emerged:

```

>=x11-proto/randrproto-1.1

>=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.0

>=x11-apps/xrandr-0.99.0

>=x11-libs/libX11-0.99.0

>=x11-proto/kbproto-1.0

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0

>=x11-proto/xproto-7.0

>=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0

>=x11-proto/inputproto-1.3

>=x11-libs/libXau-0.99.0

>=x11-libs/libXdmcp-0.99.0

>=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1

>=x11-libs/xtrans-0.99.0

>=x11-libs/libXrandr-0.99.0

>=x11-libs/libXext-0.99.0

>=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9

>=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-3.0

>=x11-proto/damageproto-1.0

>=x11-proto/compositeproto-0.2

>=x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0

>=x11-proto/recordproto-1.13

```

----------

## Q-collective

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## shmal

 *pussi wrote:*   

> Aapzak:
> 
> this post might have solution for your problem:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hello,

I've got the same problem and can't find the linux26-headers ebuild....

----------

## mariourk

Try just linux-headers

```

emerge linux-headers glibc

```

----------

## mariourk

Can someone tell my why I get this? How can I solve it?   :Confused: 

```

checking for XSERVER_LIBS...

configure: error: Package requirements (randrproto renderproto fixesproto damageproto xextproto xfont xproto xtrans xau compositeproto resourceproto recordproto xdmcp xdmcp) were not met.

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively you may set the XSERVER_CFLAGS and XSERVER_LIBS environment variables

to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for

more details.

*** error during stage configure of xserver: could not configure module *** [17/24]

  [1] rerun stage configure

  [2] ignore error and continue to build

  [3] give up on module

  [4] start shell

  [5] go to stage force_checkout

```

----------

## it290

Same problem here...

edit- Ok, never mind, I installed some more packages and got the configure to work correctly, but it still fails when trying to build xserver.  This is the error I get:

```

gcc -g -O2 -o Xfbdev fbinit.o  libfbdev.a ../../../dix/libdix.a ../../../os/libo s.a ../../../hw/kdrive/src/libkdrive.a ../../../fb/libfb.a ../../../mi/libmi.a . ./../../Xext/libXext.a ../../../record/librecord.a ../../../render/librender.a . ./../../randr/librandr.a ../../../xfixes/libxfixes.a ../../../damageext/libdamag eext.a ../../../composite/libcomposite.a ../../../miext/damage/libdamage.a ../.. /../miext/shadow/libshadow.a ../../../dix/libxpstubs.a ../../../hw/kdrive/linux/ liblinux.a -L/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/opt/luminocity/lib /home/it290/Dow nloads/luminocity/opt/luminocity/lib/libX11.so /home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/ opt/luminocity/lib/libXau.so /home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/opt/luminocity/lib /libXdmcp.so -ldl -lm -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/opt/lumin ocity/lib -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/opt/luminocity/lib

../../../dix/libdix.a(main.o): In function `main':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/main.c:343: undefine d reference to `InitGlyphCaching'

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/main.c:352: undefine d reference to `ResetFontPrivateIndex'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dispatch.o): In function `ProcQueryTextExtents':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dispatch.c:1428: und efined reference to `QueryTextExtents'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dixfonts.o): In function `doOpenFont':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:341: unde fined reference to `CacheFontPattern'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dixfonts.o): In function `OpenFont':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:401: unde fined reference to `FindCachedFontPattern'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dixfonts.o): In function `CloseFont':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:467: unde fined reference to `RemoveCachedFontPattern'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dixfonts.o): In function `doListFontsAndAliases':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:815: unde fined reference to `FreeFontNames'

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:676: unde fined reference to `AddFontNamesName'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dixfonts.o): In function `ListFonts':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:848: unde fined reference to `MakeFontNamesRecord'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dixfonts.o): In function `SetFontPathElements':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:1787: und efined reference to `EmptyFontPatternCache'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dixfonts.o): In function `InitFonts':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:1943: und efined reference to `MakeFontPatternCache'

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:1945: und efined reference to `BuiltinRegisterFpeFunctions'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dixfonts.o): In function `FreeFonts':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:2055: und efined reference to `FreeFontPatternCache'

../../../dix/libdix.a(dixfonts.o): In function `InitFonts':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/dix/dixfonts.c:1948: und efined reference to `FontFileRegisterFpeFunctions'

../../../os/libos.a(utils.o): In function `ProcessCommandLine':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/os/utils.c:715: undefine d reference to `ParseGlyphCachingMode'

../../../mi/libmi.a(mipolytext.o): In function `miPolyText':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/mi/mipolytext.c:82: unde fined reference to `GetGlyphs'

../../../mi/libmi.a(mipolytext.o): In function `miPolyText8':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/mi/mipolytext.c:105: und efined reference to `GetGlyphs'

../../../mi/libmi.a(mipolytext.o): In function `miPolyText16':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/mi/mipolytext.c:128: und efined reference to `GetGlyphs'

../../../mi/libmi.a(mipolytext.o): In function `miImageText':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/mi/mipolytext.c:154: und efined reference to `GetGlyphs'

../../../mi/libmi.a(mipolytext.o): In function `miImageText8':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/mi/mipolytext.c:176: und efined reference to `GetGlyphs'

../../../mi/libmi.a(mipolytext.o):/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocit y/xserver/mi/mipolytext.c:195: more undefined references to `GetGlyphs' follow

../../../miext/damage/libdamage.a(damage.o): In function `damageDamageChars':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext/damage/damage.c:12 14: undefined reference to `QueryGlyphExtents'

../../../miext/damage/libdamage.a(damage.o): In function `damageText':

/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/miext/damage/damage.c:12 66: undefined reference to `GetGlyphs'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [Xfbdev] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xser ver/hw/kdrive/fbdev'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xser ver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/it290/Downloads/luminocity/src/luminocity/xser ver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

Am I still missing some package, or do I have the wrong version of something installed?  Or is it just a problem with the cvs right now?  Anyone successfully compiled luminocity recently?

----------

## apache2

NOTE: Gentoo-wiki HOWTO started

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_luminocity started that the other day....... please help  :Smile:  -sofa/apache2

----------

